# BMC Demo Saturday 7/21



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

The BMC RideExperience is coming Saturday 9/21 from 9am to 2pm. This "might" be a little last minute, but if you can make it there will be plenty of bikes to ride! 

Where: Intersection of Edgewood and Canada Road, Woodside.
When: Saturday 9/21 9am to 2pm. 
More info: BMC Ride Experience Website

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Calmar said:


> The BMC RideExperience is coming Saturday 9/21 from 9am to 2pm. This "might" be a little last minute, but if you can make it there will be plenty of bikes to ride!
> 
> Where: Intersection of Edgewood and Canada Road, Woodside.
> When: Saturday 9/21 9am to 2pm.
> ...


Lots of dates going on there. None of which seem to be last minute.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I couldn't figure it out either. Had to go to the link. Actual date was June 21. Sorry I missed it.


----------

